# New Camera Gloat



## melogic (Jun 3, 2006)

I just purchased a new camera. It is the Canon Rebel XT (350D).It should arrive by the end of the week. As soon as I get it I will take some pictures and post them here. I'm sure it will be a big improvement over my old HP that is 3 mega pixel. The new Canon is 8 mega pixel. Thanks for looking and putting up with my gloat.


----------



## Dario (Jun 3, 2006)

A good gloat indeed! 

Congrats!!


----------



## leehljp (Jun 4, 2006)

I have the Japanese version of the XT and really like it. I have had it a year and still haven't figured out all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 4, 2006)

WOW, that is cool![][]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 4, 2006)

Geez I feel inadequate... I still use my Sony 1.3 MP 

Nice gloat!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice choice, I have the model prior to the XT and I love it!!


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by melogic_
> <br />I just purchased a new camera. It is the Canon Rebel XT (350D).It should arrive by the end of the week. As soon as I get it I will take some pictures and post them here. I'm sure it will be a big improvement over my old HP that is 3 mega pixel. The new Canon is 8 mega pixel. Thanks for looking and putting up with my gloat.
> <br />



Damn!  You purchased the very camera I have been slobbering and saving for for over 6 months.....

Let me know how you like it - I am close to getting one.  I own a Rebel 2000 film camera and want to match up.

Best,
Roger Garrett[]


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 6, 2006)

Mark,
I have a canon rebel digital and the best thing I did for pen pics was to get a wireless remote...no touching the camera to snap a pic. But, the built in timer will work also, but you must wait for the pic to take. I also hook mine to the computer and the pen image appears on the monitor screen and it's much better to look there than in the viewfinder.  You'll love it and have tons of fun.
Do a good turn daily!
don


----------

